# Orbea via mail order?



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I considering a new Orbea, but don't have any local dealers. Does anyone know of a place that will sell via mail-order and ship?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Glory Cycles*



PixelPaul said:


> I considering a new Orbea, but don't have any local dealers. Does anyone know of a place that will sell via mail-order and ship?


Try Glory Cycles (http://www.glorycycles.com/). I almost bought one from them last year until my LBS matched their offer. Look for Clive, he's very helpful and knowledgeable with Orbeas.

Joe


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Joe, I'll try and contact them.


----------

